# 888 review



## the36 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi guys

Is anyone here who has an account in 888sport and can share a photo of how the reports in the user profile look like?
Please erase your name and balance

Attached is the access to the reports but only who have place bets can issue it

Thanks


----------

